# Mit Notebook über Handy ins Internet?



## gecco (20. November 2011)

*Mit Notebook über Handy ins Internet?*

Ich hab einen Asus G73SW Laptop und ein Samsung Galaxy S Handy mit Datenpaket(Internet)!
Da ich zu Hause einen Stand PC besitze habe ich einen Router für den Stand PC und den Laptop!
Wenn ich mit dem Laptop unterwegs bin will ich nicht extra einen Stick von einem Provider und da ich Internet am Handy habe könnte ich ja übers Handy ins Netz einsteigen!
Wie geht das am einfachsten,muss ich da das Handy über USB verbinden oder geht das irgendwie drahtlos auch,wie sieht es mit der Geschwindigkeit übers Handy aus?
Für eine Anleitung oder was ähnliches wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## HorseT (20. November 2011)

Hast du kein Handbuch? Da steht das nämlich drin... Beim S2 geht es mit Bluetooth, USB und WLAN. Musst du einfach mal in deinen Einstellungen schauen...


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: Mit Notebook über Handy ins Internet?*

Ich mache sowas problemlos mit der App "Mobiler WLAN Hotspot". Diese schleift quasi die Handynetzverbindung per WLAN weiter - das ist alles seeeeehr komfortabel und schnell einzurichten. Allerdings würde ich hierüber nicht alles machen, was du auch zuhause mit dem Laptop machst - außer natürlich, du hast eine echte Flatrate, bei der nicht nach xxx MB gedrosselt wird.
Die Geschwindigkeit selber hängt vom verfügbaren Handynetz ab, von ISDN-Geschwindigkeit bis 7,2 MBit ist alles dabei 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

*AW: Mit Notebook über Handy ins Internet?*

Also mit meim Handy kann man zum Beispiel ein Wlan Hotspot erstellen. oder du verbindest deins mit Usb mit dem Laptop und stellst dann alles so ein wie es eben muss. 
Das variiert von Handy zu Handy. Bei mir steck ich einfach an und dann kommt ne Meldung wie ich es nutzen will (Nur aufladen, als Festplatte usw.). 
Und da kann man es eben einstellen 
Lies mal dein Handbuch da sollte sowas drin stehen!

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mit Notebook über Handy ins Internet?*

WLAN:
WiFi Tethering auf dem Samsung Galaxy S - YouTube

USB:
How to USB Tether your Samsung Vibrant Galaxy S Phone as a 3G USB Modem! - YouTube

gibt sicher noch mehr Anleitungen.
Du solltes aber in den AGB des Providers nachschlagen ob bei deinem Tarif das Tethering erlaubt ist.
Bei vielen "kleineren" Tarifen ist es nicht erlaubt


----------



## gecco (5. März 2012)

*AW: Mit Notebook über Handy ins Internet?*

Das ist eine super Beschreibung!
Wie ich es mag mit Video!Danke


----------

